# مع بون بون تسويق الكتروني ودعاية مستمرة في الوطن العربي بأكمله



## bonbon11155 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

يسر شركة بون بون للتسويق الالكتروني والتوريدات العمومية بأن تعلم سيادتكم بأنها افتتحت فرعها الرئيسي رسميا بأسيوط – مصر
التعريف بالشركة :-
شركة بون بون للتسويق الالكتروني هي شركة تختص بالتسويق عبر شبكة الانترنت لجميع المنتجات والخدمات التي تتوافق مع الشريعة الاسلامية ثم القانون المصري عبر جميع طرق التسويق الالكتروني والتركيز علي اكثرها فائدة للعميل وأكبرها جودة وجدوي , كما تختص بتسويق المنتجات أو الخدمات عبر الشركة مباشرة بواسطة شبكة العلاقات الموجودة بالشركة وتختص أيضا بجميع أنواع التوريدات للأي منتجات ولكل الجهات الحكومية والخاصة .
لماذا التسويق الالكتروني ؟
إن التسويق الالكتروني هو بطل العصر الحالي حيث ينقل المنتجات والخدمات من كونها محلية إلي الاقليمية والعالمية بكل سهولة ويسر وبدون بذل الكثير من المجهود بل ويعد التسويق الالكتروني والتسوق عبر الانترنت أسرع طريقة لوصول العميل أو المتسوق لما يحتاجه من خدمات ومنتجات و أطول مدي لعرض المنتجات والخدمات بالنسبة للمعلن حيث يتميز بأنه مستمر باستمرار المواقع المحتوية علي الاعلان .
ما الفرق بين التسويق مع شركة بون بون والتسويق مع الشركات الاخري ؟
إن أغلب الشركات تعتمد في إعلاناتها علي الانترنت علي مرور العملاء صدفة علي الاعلان أو دخولهم الاعلان مضللين أو ما شابه لكن مع بون بون للتسويق الالكتروني يري اعلانك العميل الذي يبحث عن المنتج أو الخدمة التي تقدمها أنت علاوة علي المتابعة الدورية للحملة الاعلانيه لمدة عام كامل .
لماذا بون بون للتسويق الالكتروني في صعيد مصر ؟
في صعيد مصر لان مستقبل مصر القادم يبدأ من صعيدها باذن الله ولان صعيد مصر ملئ بالخبرات والعقول النابغة والايدي العاملة التي ستحدث الطفرة في مستقبل مصر باذن الله حين يتم النظر إلي الصعيد نظرة تنموية شاملة بالاضافة إلي انها محاولة جادة للإبتعاد عن صخب العاصمة ووجه بحري والاتجاه الي الطريق الصحيح ومستقبل التنمية وهو صعيد مصر وكذلك إثبات أننا ليس بحاجة لنكون بالقاهرة حتي نكون ناجحين في مجال التسويق الالكتروني وكذلك فتح آفاق التسويق في شرايين الصعيد .
الخدمات والاسعار
1- حملة اعلانية مستمرة في 100 منتدي مع اشهارها في محركات البحث ليظهر الاعلان في أوائل صفحات البحث، عند البحث عن المنتج أو الخدمة بالاضافة لإضافة الاعلان علي منتدي الشركة والقسم التسويقي وصفحة الشرف بالموقع
طريقة التعامل :- يتم الاتفاق علي الحملة وتوقيع تعاقد مع الشركة ثم يتم دفع مبلغ 1500 جنيه ثم يتم الاتفاق علي الصيغة النهائية للإعلان وعدها يتم تسليم الحملة في خلال شهر من تاريخ توقيع التعاقد
2- حملة اعلانية مستمرة في 100 منتدي مع اشهارها في محركات البحث ليظهر الاعلان في أوائل صفحات البحث عند البحث عن المنتج او الخدمة بالإضافة لإضافة الاعلان علي منتدي الشركة والقسم التسويقي وصفحة الشرف بالموقع ومتابعتها لمدة عام كامل
طريقة التعامل :- يتم الاتفاق علي الحملة وتوقيع تعاقد مع الشركة ثم يتم دفع مبلغ 3000 جنيه ثم يتم الاتفاق علي الصيغة النهائية للإعلان وبعدها يتم تسليم الحملة في خلال شهر من تاريخ توقيع التعاقد وتلتزم الشركة بمتابعة الحملة شهريا والعمل علي تكاملها لمدة عام كامل
3- استشارات لمصانع المنتجات الغذائية .
4- توريد ماكينات تعبئة وتغليف المواد الغذائية بجميع أنواعها ( بودر - حبوب - سائل )
5- توريد جميع أجهزة الكمبيوتر واللاب توب والطابعات والشاشات استعمال الخارج
6- توريد جميع أنواع الموبيليات الخشبية والباب والشباك .
7- توريد وتركيب جميع أنواع الرخام والجرانيت الطبيعي والصناعي .
عرض التقسيط
يمكن اتمام الخدمة رقم 2 بالتقسيط بسعر4000 جنيه مصري يتم دفع 1000 جنيه مقدما و 250 جنيه كل شهر
عرض التخفيض
عند اتمام العرض رقم 1 , 2 بواسطة وسيط او مندوب معتمد لدي الشركة يتم تخفيض 250 جنيه من العرض رقم 1 و500 جنيه من العرض رقم 2 شرط وجود صورة كارنيه الوسيط او المندوب المعتمد من الشركة وبه الكود الخاص به حيث يتم اثبات ذلك في التعاقد
ملحوظة
لايتم دفع أي أموال باي حال من الأحوال لأي شخص خارج الشركة حتي اذا كان الوسيط او المندوب المعتمد منها والشركة غير مسئولة عن اي أموال تدفع خارج الشركة ولا يتم تحصيل الاموال إلا بالطرق المتاحة لدي الشركة وبعد كتابة التعاقد ويتم الحصول علي إيصال بالمبلغ .

العنوان :- 4 مساكن الاصلاح الزراعي - بجوار مسجد الانوار المحمدية - امتداد ش سيتي - أسيوط - مصر
التعامل مع جميع الدول العربية بالجنيه المصري وبنفس الاسعار
للإتصال علي 01002380537

http://bonbon4em.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/bonbon4em/
https://www.facebook.com/bonbon4em


----------

